
Google Maps Platform now integrated with the GCP Console - deesix
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Google-Maps-Platform-now-integrated-with-the-GCP-Console.html
======
dazbradbury
" _Thirteen years ago, the first Google Maps mashup combined Craigslist
housing data on top of our map tiles—before there was even an API to access
them._ "

Funny they pick out Craigslist, who as far as I'm aware, use OpenStreetMap
because clearly Google maps doesn't work for them (cost presumably).

~~~
ews
> use OpenStreetMap because clearly Google maps doesn't work for them (cost
> presumably).

I worked on the map feature while at Craigslist about 6 years ago. Launching
this on their own servers at the time (vs using Gmaps, which was the obvious
choice) was a serious and important technical feat.

The decision to use OSM (as far as I remember) had to do with supporting open
source (The company made a donation to OSM right after launching), keep user
data within its servers and (as a distant third reason), keep the style more
homogeneous with their layout.

------
drewda
Would have been nice if they actually linked to that original mashup:
[http://www.housingmaps.com/](http://www.housingmaps.com/)

(Gosh, it's been a while since I've heard the term "mashup" :)

------
spaceflunky
Is it just me or has the Google Maps API died a slow and lonely death?

I remember a time when every week there would be an exciting new Google Maps
'mashup', game, or design concept built using the Google Maps API. Developers
were constantly trying to one up each other in the Maps game. It was like one
giant maps party that went on for several years. Can you name an API that has
had that much buzz or rabid excite from both developers and non-technical
spectators? I think not.

Now it just seems like developers have lost interest because Google decided to
shit all over the party by making their API more restricted and expensive. It
became all about $$$ so they started to slap expensive bill on developers'
side projects that got a little too popular.

The fuck was Google thinking...

~~~
some_account
And yet developers still use Googles stuff, supporting them.

It's exactly like in the 90's with Microsoft. It wasn't hard to see that it
would happen with Google as well, because it always does, to all giant
companies, due to the structure of capitalism we use.

------
ChrisAntaki
I'm curious what you all think of GCP Console?

~~~
infinitone
Compared to AWS? i find it slow and glitchy, the UX + material UI adds too
many clicks to get the what i want.

~~~
kaishiro
Interestingly enough I have the complete opposite reaction. I find the various
AWS consoles to be fragmented and obtuse compared to GC, which feels pretty
organized to me.

------
tj89
It's ridiculous the story is about enabling smaller developers when they just
screwed a bunch of small developers with their pricing changes with only 30
days notice...

"do no evil"...

------
tokyodude
Google maps has really been disappointing me lately. Specifically it's not
showing all my markers. So I go somewhere and try to find some restaurant I
know I marked but there are no markers on the map. If I'm lucky and I
generally remember where it was I can try clicking on restaurants. If I happen
to find it the info shows that it's still marked but no mark appears on the
maps.

This is seriously scary. I get there is probably some limit on the number of
markers they want to show but not showing some of the markers is like losing
part of me memory. Imagine if they started not showing contacts in your
contact list or not showing emails in gmail.

Hoping they fix it even if it requires some new UX. I guess I was hoping
they'd at least load the markers spatially so that as I zoomed in they'd pull
in the markers for that area but apparently that's not what's happening ATM.

~~~
recursion
I've had the exact same experience. Also has many issues with local guides,
labels disappearing and so on. It really feels like an unloved product.

